# JUMP SCHOOL , OLD-TIMER AGE WAIVERS......... IN REALITY ?



## CAL*38A (May 4, 2016)

Hello all,

 I am hoping that the Oracle may be able to answer a few questions concerning the process involved with Age waivers, or to anyone who is fairly familiar with Jump school requirements when it comes to old dudes like me.

I am 49 ( no shit ), a fit guy overall, AND I have never failed an APFT in 20 years. I run 16:36, 55 P/U and 60 S/U. I know the run time is 15:56, so I know I can trim the time down. That's not really the problem.

Realistically, would the schoolhouse approve a waiver on someone of my age group. ?

I have wanted to go to jump school since I was a young E4. I pleaded, begged and cajoled everyone I could think of, but no luck.
When I commissioned in 04', it was the first thing I tried to do with my MI (TAC) unit. No dice.

When I went CA in 07', same deal. I begged, pleaded and tried everything I could think of. It just seemed like the CMD just wasn't really interested in sending anyone other than the junior guys ( and they don't want to go, WTF!).

Now, I feel like time has just about run out. Even though I am a fit 49, I believe that the schoolhouse will take a look at my application and go F no..!

It just really sucks. Even if I ended up breaking shit, at least I know I tried and gave it my best.

At this point in my career, I contemplated transitioning into another CMD in which half the CA units jump.
I looked at the 350 CACOM ( SOUTHCOM & SOCSOUTH support) and most of the good units jump.
Since I have a good deal of operational experience in that AO, I felt it would be a good fit and an opportunity to share it with a solid unit.

I am also trying to be realistic if it's even an open option for me at this point.

Constructive information would be greatly appreciated.

Lou


----------



## Muppet (May 5, 2016)

Been out for a while but have you contacted Benning regarding this bro? I do remember having people much older in jump school in 95, but that was then...

M.


----------



## CAL*38A (May 5, 2016)

That was my next target.
I wanted to so gain some atmospherics from the community first, as I know there are many jumpers here.

Define " much older in jump school back in 95' ..." hahaha   It doesn't count if you were 18 and they were 30. .


----------



## Muppet (May 5, 2016)

CAL*38A said:


> That was my next target.
> I wanted to so gain some atmospherics from the community first, as I know there are many jumpers here.
> 
> Define " much older in jump school back in 95' ..." hahaha   It doesn't count if you were 18 and they were 30. .



I'm taking full birds and shit like that bro. 

M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 5, 2016)

My last understanding was pass an airborne physical...

Welcome.


----------



## Brill (May 5, 2016)

Yes. I went at 41 and the only thing they (wasn't even a doc, just a NCO) looked at was my physical.


----------



## Gunz (May 5, 2016)

Sorry, this is a Marine Corps sample for students 35+. I can't find an age cut-off so I'd guess it's based on your PFT. Persevere and good luck.

Sample Age Waiver (requirement for students 35 and older)


----------



## DocIllinois (May 5, 2016)

Damn, I thought I was an old guy going through schools down in Benning into my late 30s. 

Agree with Ocoka - persevere.  Look at waivers, contact the schoolhouse, find out who to touch base with and keep a bug in their ear. Good luck.


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2016)

In '96 we (Guard) sent a guy who was 46. Concussed during tower week he went back and graduated a month shy of his 47th birthday. He never mentioned a waiver due to his age, but that was 20 years ago. We had guys in their 50's on jump status.


----------



## Teufel (May 8, 2016)

There is a waiver for everything.  I had a full bird NG Colonel in my airborne class.


----------



## Etype (May 8, 2016)

There are about 5 formation runs building up to 5.2 miles in length. They are at a 9 min/mi pace. If you are running 2 miles at an 8:15 pace, they might be pretty tough.  You'll also rack upna decent amount of mileage moving between training venues.

Also, I'd work on your push-ups. You have to do 42, but they will hold you to a very strict standard and some may not be counted.

eta-
Also, don't forget, they do pull ups as part of the PT test. I'm not sure what the standard is.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 8, 2016)

Etype said:


> There are about 5 formation runs building up to 5.2 miles in length. They are at a 9 min/mi pace. If you are running 2 miles at an 8:15 pace, they might be pretty tough.  You'll also rack upna decent amount of mileage moving between training venues.
> 
> Also, I'd work on your push-ups. You have to do 42, but they will hold you to a very strict standard and some may not be counted.
> 
> ...



6 dead hang pull up minimum, last I was down there.


----------



## Gunz (May 8, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> 6 dead hang pull up minimum, last I was down there.



I'm 64, I can do 8. 3 sets, 8, 7, 5. I'm gonna grab an umbrella and jump off the roof.


----------



## CAL*38A (May 8, 2016)

Etype said:


> There are about 5 formation runs building up to 5.2 miles in length. They are at a 9 min/mi pace. If you are running 2 miles at an 8:15 pace, they might be pretty tough.  You'll also rack upna decent amount of mileage moving between training venues.
> 
> Also, I'd work on your push-ups. You have to do 42, but they will hold you to a very strict standard and some may not be counted.
> 
> ...


----------



## CAL*38A (May 8, 2016)

Agreed. I usually do a 5mile run every other day. I can run, just not super fast. As far as distance, that I can hang no sweat. I know I gotta bring my time down.
I had planned on having a steady 60 to be sure. Still doable ( for me anyway).
The hangs were only 6 last I checked. Is that the same / more / less ?


----------



## CAL*38A (May 8, 2016)

Agreed. I usually do a 5mile run every other day. I can run, just not super fast. As far as distance, that I can hang no sweat. I know I gotta bring my time down.
I had planned on having a steady 60 to be sure. Still doable ( for me anyway).
The hangs were only 6 last I checked. Is that the same / more / less ?


----------



## CAL*38A (May 8, 2016)

I appreciate all the input.

   It seems that aside from proper physical conditioning ( for sure), it's a 50/50 depending on who I talk to.

The BS at the BN was always either  " we don't really have an open slot right now "  or  " well, the junior enlisted have priority ". Both excuses lame.
1. All CA CMDs usually are allowed 2-3 slots, A LOT more if you are in a CA BN on Jump status ( about half).
2. 95% of the young studs can't/won't/ don't wanna/ my-GF won't let me. Lame nonetheless.

I had gotten myself in tip-top shape at different times so that I could go ace an APFT and then approach BN. But every time it seems like more and more disappointing.

I wonder if someone would get a case of the major a$$ if I went directly to the Schoolhouse and was able for the grace of the almighty be able to finagle a spot.
I see that " you did not go through COC wawawawawa bit already coming. But I feel that in this case, COC has not done its part. Thoughts ?


----------



## CAL*38A (May 8, 2016)

I appreciate all the input.

   It seems that aside from proper physical conditioning ( for sure), it's a 50/50 depending on who I talk to.

The BS at the BN was always either  " we don't really have an open slot right now "  or  " well, the junior enlisted have priority ". Both excuses lame.
1. All CA CMDs usually are allowed 2-3 slots, A LOT more if you are in a CA BN on Jump status ( about half).
2. 95% of the young studs can't/won't/ don't wanna/ my-GF won't let me. Lame nonetheless.

I had gotten myself in tip-top shape at different times so that I could go ace an APFT and then approach BN. But every time it seems like more and more disappointing.

I wonder if someone would get a case of the major a$$ if I went directly to the Schoolhouse and was able for the grace of the almighty be able to finagle a spot.
I see that " you did not go through COC wawawawawa bit already coming. But I feel that in this case, COC has not done its part. Thoughts ?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 8, 2016)

I wouldn't go to Jump School unless I was running 2 miles in the 14's.

Remember, they say the are running 9 min pace, that's 45 min for a 5 miler, nothing says that first 2 miles won't be a 7 min pace!



Good luck buddy....


----------



## Brill (May 9, 2016)

CAL*38A said:


> Agreed. I usually do a 5mile run every other day. I can run, just not super fast. As far as distance, that I can hang no sweat. I know I gotta bring my time down.
> I had planned on having a steady 60 to be sure. Still doable ( for me anyway).
> The hangs were only 6 last I checked. Is that the same / more / less ?



I attended back in summer 2011 and we 2 miles ran for the PT test and then jump week (to the rigger shed)...that was it. I kid you not.

Heat (everyday was black flag) and females kept the pace silly slow.

I think we did pull-ups but not sure (sure we did them any time we passed the bar but they weren't graded then).


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 9, 2016)

Another option is Tac Air Ops in San Diego CA, they are the official Navy contract school now. They run a week long basic static course that is DoA approved. I'm not sure what its all about but know a veteran beer drinking friend who did static and MFF there, he said it was alot of fun.

http://www.tacairops.com/Home.html

Maybe knock out both in a week longer than it takes for BAC.


----------



## DasBoot (May 10, 2016)

Etype said:


> There are about 5 formation runs building up to 5.2 miles in length. They are at a 9 min/mi pace. If you are running 2 miles at an 8:15 pace, they might be pretty tough.  You'll also rack upna decent amount of mileage moving between training venues.
> 
> Also, I'd work on your push-ups. You have to do 42, but they will hold you to a very strict standard and some may not be counted.
> 
> ...


The run is actually down to 5...k. Still at a 9 min pace too. 

Ditto on the push-ups. Get your form down.. I would know...


----------

